# UK's 'X-Men lead war on terror'



## Freight_Train (30 Jun 2004)

UK's 'X-Men lead war on terror'
By JOHN SCOTT 
A CRACK squad of battle-hardened â Å“X-Menâ ? has been formed to spearhead Britain's fight against terror. 
The top-secret team is made up of volunteers from the SAS and the SBS who have all seen active service in the Gulf and Afghanistan. 
It is known as X Squadron and is led by a highly-decorated SBS officer and an SAS captain. The group, based at Poole, Dorset, began training three weeks ago and will be on 24-hour worldwide alert. 
It is understood to be the first phase of an expansion of Britain's Special Forces ordered by the Government because of an increased threat to national security. 
A military source revealed last night: â Å“These guys have already been dubbed X-Men. They are all volunteers who have agreed to put aside the age-old rivalries that have existed between the SAS and the SBS. 
â Å“They will work together, although the SAS guys will continue to wear the winged dagger emblem and the SBS guys will continue to wear their frog emblem. 
â Å“Co-operation has not come easy but top brass have ordered it, so it has been forced through. 
â Å“The squadron will concentrate on fighting terrorism. There are also plans to send some of the guys to the Gulf for short periods.â ? 
It is understood the unit is currently a dozen men short of its target of 50 and that a second request for volunteers has been issued at the SAS's Hereford HQ. 
An insider explained: â Å“Because it is based at Poole â â€ home of the SBS â â€ it is seen by many as being more their show than an SAS one. 
â Å“The attitude at Hereford has been, 'If we'd wanted to join the SBS, we'd have joined the SBS'. 
â Å“X Squadron is likely to remain slightly under-manned for a short time until the SBS can recruit more men from the Royal Marines.â ? 
The Ministry of Defence declined to comment last night. The news comes just days after SAS Sgt Julian Davis was killed in Iraq.
Source: http://www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2-2004300507,00.html


----------

